# Litters



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

I am pleased to report that my first litter are doing really well....One of the little boy hoglets had a minor problem but a quick visit to the exotic pet vet put him right just aswell i had some money put aside for in case anything went wrong as it turned out to be rather costly.
All babies have new homes lined up...
Cholet my Champagne female had just 1 baby this week...she was rather big so i was very suprised to find just the 1.Mum and baby are doing very well.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats on the litters. Let us see some pics here shortly.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

great news , i wait that moment since I have my hedgehogs lolllllll


----------

